# Twin Peaks Racing is recruiting for 2010!



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

We had a great season this year with a fabulous team and some awesome results on the road and MTB. As well, we look forward to finishing of 2009 with great fun at the cyclocross races.

Twin Peaks Racing will soon be conducting low key meet and greet rides. Racers of all ability levels are welcome. We are looking to expand our road, MTB, and cyclocross rosters. Our womens squad will again be a focus area for recruiting.

A get together or two at Left Handing Brewing is in the works. We want to get our roster and clothing for 2010 dialed in by December.

Please drop by the website www.twinpeaksracing.com to learn more about our team. Send any questions to [email protected].

Thanks!

Jadon Jaeger
Membership Coordinator
Twin Peaks Racing


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

Interested in the team for the upcoming year. Been a member of Blue Sky for the last several years looking to see what else is around.


----------

